#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Vietnam - a picture thread

## panama hat

Banged up for some odd reasons, but it is what it is - no point in arguing the fact. 

As it was, as opposed to as it is, this turned out to be a good thing as I had a few days in Vietnam to concentrate on.  I was hired to consult on several projects and was very busy . . . too busy to post even!  

So, this is my old-fashioned way of getting out of jail -a picture thread. 

How utterly filthy can air be?

Very, very filthy. 



I thought I'd found a Tintin book I'd never known about . . . but it was only a metal/laquer plaque. 



Respects to Uncle Ho on the anniversary of Vietnam's victory in the war





Excellent architecture and electrics









Malaysia really isn't that 'Asian' anymore, especially compared to Thailand and Vietnam - seldom see anything similar to:







The hotel was actually quite good, the Meliá Hotel Hanoi . . . but the heat and humidity puts KL to shame . . . and the temperature.  Luckily pick up and drop-off . . . phew

----------


## Topper

Free Ocker!

----------


## Takeovers

> Free Ocker!



Seconded.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Ocker has been advised by Willy to do a pic thread,good luck Ocker, though has a mod already posted.? :France: 

Be French ocker, and open your legs.

----------


## Topper

> But he should have put an offer in on that Tin Tin sign, be worth a mint in a french auction....


I thought it was cool enough to be a keeper....

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> But he should have put an offer in on that Tin Tin sign, be worth a mint in a french auction....
> 
> 
> I thought it was cool enough to be a keeper....



Yes, that too....

----------


## Boon Mee

I'm not sure of what Ocker did to find himself residing in the DH but that's sure the right place for him for doing a picture thread about VN!

The only thing good about the place is the beaches and food.  The people are too 'hard-core' for my taste.

----------


## ltnt

Nice pic.'s OkrRkr...need some females I think before you gain momentum on release?

Perhaps these days on TD you need to post up some filthy Queer World type stuff for release...just saying...

So what was your task in Vietnam?  Organizing overstocked shop owners on how to stack boxes on the stairwells?  Yes, consultant required for sure...

Did you check your passport at the front desk?

Any Eurasian slant available?  Used to have some real 5 star winners back in the day...Frenchies did a great training job on em...wow!

----------


## ltnt

> The only thing good about the place is the beaches and food.


I enjoyed the ladies Boon Mee...pretty good stuff in my memories...bloody knees and all...Vietnamese Whiskey was an ass kicker and 33...lots of headaches...

----------


## Luigi

Lovely pics of a lovely place.


*FREE OCKER!*

----------


## panama hat

> Free Ocker!


 :Smile: 



> Seconded.


 :Smile: 



> Fuck him, can't debate without strawmen and personal attacks..


Coming from you . . .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Be French ocker, and open your legs.


I shall retain my virginity in the nether-regions, thanks



> I'm not sure of what Ocker did to find himself residing in the DH


Stalking, though I have no idea who I am supposed to have been stalking . . . and family references - I repeated what piwannoy had said.
I guess that was enough



> but that's sure the right place for him for doing a picture thread about VN!


'Coz they kicked some red/white and blue arse?   :Smile:  



> Nice pic.'s OkrRkr...need some females I think before you gain momentum on release?


Females or:



> Perhaps these days on TD you need to post up some filthy Queer World type stuff for release...just saying...





> So what was your task in Vietnam? Organizing overstocked shop owners on how to stack boxes on the stairwells?


Government department needed some Parasuranam-esque assistance



> Any Eurasian slant available?


I am a happily married man - true!  (plus my wife would literally kill me should she ever find out I had . . . life is difficult enough without extra worries!)



> bloody knees and all


No idae what that means, ltnt - please open my eyes . . . or shouldn't I ask?!



> FREE OCKER!


 :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> Nice pic.'s OkrRkr...need some females I think before you gain momentum on release?


Indeed.
I nice thread of everyday local ladies in their traditional ao dai would suffice.

[banged up for the odd reasons - he can't imagine why]
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stinky

> Any Eurasian slant available?


I am a happily married man - true!  (plus my wife would literally kill me should she ever find out I had . . . life is difficult enough without extra worries!)
[/QUOTE]

Great photo thread worthy of early release! Now seriously no excuses, what is the deal with the pussy?

----------


## panama hat

> Great photo thread worthy of early release!


 :Smile:   Timely release, more like!  



> Now seriously no excuses, what is the deal with the pussy?


Deal?  No, seriously.  I don't screw around . . . I go on many business trips (ok, the ones to the Middle east don't count as 'temptation') but simply don't - a fun half an hour in the sack doesn't equate to something I'd want to carry with me.

Yea, used to be different.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## panama hat

I do like durian . . . sold when ripe, not picked - the right method



Some scenes when walking







This is Asia, after all.   :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

> Yea, used to be different.


Tell me about it, the good old days  :Wink:

----------


## Luigi

Knocker's been freed!

----------


## Loy Toy

Fuck the Hat but nice to see Ocker out and free to roam.

Nice fred mate!

----------


## Neverna

*Ocker is free!!*



 :bananaman:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Congrats Ocker. :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Cool pics, keep 'em coming.

----------


## panama hat

Nothing in particular, just pics taken willy-nilly . . .

----------


## ltnt

Explanation:  Bloody knees

In the 60's the Vietnamese village Boom Boom shacks didn't have beds, they had rice mats...as a consequence more than a few G.I.'s made their way back to their compound with bloody knees from shagging on the rice mats... 

I'm not sure what your pictures are all about other than snaps from the backseat of a taxi?  Were you not allowed to walk along the plush avenues?  Just to busy for a real relaxed day of picture taking?  To bad I know there are some great subjects to be found.  Ask for a release from your "leash," next visit OkrRkr...

Congratulations on your release from the Dog House.  Didn't know you were a "stalker?"  There's hope for you yet. :Smile:

----------


## mingmong

awesome,  enjoyed the post  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

I cant ever remember giving Oker any rep, but when I tried, "gotta spread the love".

----------


## kingwilly

Great thread, love Hanoi.  Hope you hit a bir hoi.

----------


## crocman

Happy to say I have received nothing but red from the recidivist that Panama so obviously is.

----------


## ltnt

> ltnt, respect to you, but your ongoing feuds with a great number of posters here .


You went into the thread with Piwi straight away...right?  Just saying OkrRkr not a good start...guess I am pissing on the "In," crowd eh Okr?

Thanks for the pro comment, same here most of the time...still don't agree with why you got jailed, I've done far worse...more pics please.

----------


## panama hat

> Explanation: Bloody knees


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Thanks . . . I think!  



> I'm not sure what your pictures are all about other than snaps from the backseat of a taxi?


The car I was picked up and dropped off in  - and ferried around.  Toyota . . . 



> Were you not allowed to walk along the plush avenues?


Could but was there to work, sadly



> Just to busy for a real relaxed day of picture taking?


Yes - assisiting across two departments, so even the week-ends and holidays were there for working - actually the most opportune time 



> Congratulations on your release from the Dog House.


Thanks, mate.   :Smile: 



> Didn't know you were a "stalker?


Nor did I - first tome I've been accused of this in the 9 years I've been posting here.



> Great thread, love Hanoi. Hope you hit a bir hoi.


Didn't touch one drop of alcohol the whole time



> Happy to say I have received nothing but red from the recidivist that Panama so obviously is.


I'll just have to keep the tradition alive . . . are you stalking me?



> You went into the thread with Piwi straight away...right?


Yes, but he has me on 'ignore' . . . so he wouldn't know if I had posted or not



> still don't agree with why you got jailed, I've done far worse...


You haven't incurred the wrath of a particular thin-skinned, semi-educated mod - lots of aggro but incapable of copping it. 



> more pics please.


I don't have many more - which sounds silly considering my job there.  

I may have one or two more, but they're boring.   I just took pics of the great differences between there and here, the idiosyncrasies of the place . . .

----------


## crocman

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by crocman
> Happy to say I have received nothing but red from the recidivist that Panama so obviously is.
> I'll just have to keep the tradition alive . . . are you stalking me?


Is this some kind of clever ploy to trap me? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ltnt

> Yes, but he has me on 'ignore' . . . so he wouldn't know if I had posted or not


You asked and inferred that I was telling a porky, so I provided the source OkrRkr...on ignore...or not on ignore...you went right back to the cheese... :rofl:

----------


## panama hat

> Originally Posted by OckerRocker
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by crocman
> Happy to say I have received nothing but red from the recidivist that Panama so obviously is.
> I'll just have to keep the tradition alive . . . are you stalking me?
> 
> 
> Is this some kind of clever ploy to trap me?


Entrap you?  Who are you anyway?  To entrap someone, they have to be lured to a certain place or situation . . . you are not, and have never been, on my discussion radar so please don't flatter yourself.




> You asked and inferred that I was telling a porky,


Nope



> on ignore...or not on ignore...you went right back to the cheese...


True . . . 

My wife and I are now looking at Vietnam as a vacation destination in July, during Hari Raya/ramadan  when business here slows down quite a bit.

Only problem . . . monsoon season north and south

----------


## ltnt

> Only problem . . . monsoon season north and south


Very good reason to pick a different destination.

----------


## panama hat

> Originally Posted by OckerRocker
> 
> Only problem . . . monsoon season north and south
> 
> 
> Very good reason to pick a different destination.


It looks like it. 

Choices brought up during family roundtable (actually rectangle) discussions:

Bali (the hills area; Ubud etc...) 
Japan  (Kyoto and countryside for cycling)
India  (Kerala, inland and the lakes region - beautiful but done before)
Angkor Wat  (Problem is not much else to do around Siem Reap - two kids)

Hmm . . .

----------


## ltnt

^Maldives would be entertaining if you like the sea? Caribbean Islands? Mongolia? Fiji? Hawaii? Borneo?

----------


## panama hat

> ^Maldives would be entertaining if you like the sea? Caribbean Islands? Mongolia? Fiji? Hawaii? Borneo?


Several considered and wiped away because:

*Maldives* - slight troubles there now and with two kids possibly not ideal.  My wife has a colleague who work at one of the resorts there and we would get a special deal, but we'll wait a bit. 

*Caribbean* - too far from here.  From the US, definitely.  

*Mongolia* - That would be fascinating - brought to the table but dismissed as 'cold' - a quick google put paid to this. 

*Fiji* - Been done - great times at the Shangri-La when the little one was very little.  As has Samoa and Tonga. 

*Hawaii* - Too many tourists . . . but as Hawaii 5-O is an all-time favourite it would be cool, it's been decades since my last visit. 

*Borneo* - four times a year we go . . . a fantastic place.  Our last time was Christmas when we climbed Mount Kinabalu and put a little gingerbread tree on the ground and had a sandwich.  I had some dealings with a government department there which allows me nice access to many places.  (The mirror-agency of the one in Vietnam)

Thanks for your suggestions, though . . . Mr Travel Agent   :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

^
Think about going a bit further afield like to Brazil?

Most beautiful country I've ever been too.

----------


## ltnt

Vietnam War 40 Years Later: Capitalism Trumps Ideology | Common Dreams | Breaking News & Views for the Progressive Community

Dissapointing OkrRkr...I just got an article on the New Vietnam 40 years after eh...I thought it might give some readers a different view into the "New Vietnam."

So all this said, distance is a travel consideration?  Tasmania?  Taiwan? Dubai?  Doha? New Zealand?  Kazakhstan? Korea?

----------


## ltnt

> Most beautiful country I've ever been too.


Not bad , I'd do another Amazon trip!

OkrRkr, I completely forgot this one...Mauritius Islands...super fun, beautiful and loads of water sports...safe, clean and wholesome entertainment for all...

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> Most beautiful country I've ever been too.
> 
> 
> Not bad , I'd do another Amazon trip!
> 
> OkrRkr, I completely forgot this one...Mauritius Islands...super fun, beautiful and loads of water sports...safe, clean and wholesome entertainment for all...


'Water Sports'?  :Very Happy:

----------


## ltnt

Yea, little bungalows on the water...not a lot of Thai style action for the punter class... :Smile: 

As well noted for offshore banking....

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> Most beautiful country I've ever been too.
> 
> 
> Not bad , I'd do another Amazon trip!


I was thinking of Copacabana, Leblon & Ipenama myself  :Very Happy:

----------


## panama hat

> Think about going a bit further afield like to Brazil?


Too far . . . but I did spend sometime there with wife number 1 - a Chilena, we visited Brazil, Argentina and Chile . . . 



> Most beautiful country I've ever been too.


It is pretty special



> So all this said, distance is a travel consideration? Tasmania? Taiwan? Dubai? Doha? New Zealand? Kazakhstan? Korea?


*Tassie*?  Nah . . .
*Taiwan* - been.  The hills area is stunning and the food sublime.  Used to go to Taichung and Taipei a lot during my IT days . . . not so impressed.  



> Dissapointing OkrRkr


Sorry.  



> OkrRkr, I completely forgot this one...Mauritius Islands...super fun, beautiful and loads of water sports...safe, clean and wholesome entertainment for all...


*Mauritian* French experiences . . . and, though, it is a beautiful place it is simply very unattractive to me now.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*Dubai* - there almost every quarter . . . boring and not much to do with the kids

*New Zealand* - My wife is a Kiwi and though I like the place . . . we'll be moving back there probably end of this year

*Kazakhstan* - Never been, and to be honest it doesn't sound appetising . . . 

*Korea* - Wifey worked there (and in Taiwan) and I don't really like like the people . . . rough as Mainland Chinese

Sorry, I'm not being very accommodating .  .  .  but I do appreciate the effort!  Green if I could but this new repo setting is abysmal

----------


## ltnt

^Stay home and watch Discover channel I suppose.... :Smile:   Tibet?  Burma? Sri Lanka?

----------


## panama hat

> ^Stay home and watch Discover channel I suppose....


 :Smile:   Nice suggestion.  We are indeed a traveling family . . . I've been at it since birth, really. 


So, decision made.  My wife booked us into a very nice resort in Ubud . . . and told me about it when she came home from work.   Good choice.

----------


## ltnt

^Are you concerned about the "silver spoon effect," on your children?  Resorts do that to them you know? :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^Are you concerned about the "silver spoon effect," on your children?  Resorts do that to them you know?


Rocker is simply trying to keep up with Landreth - heh... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thaimeme

> ^Are you concerned about the "silver spoon effect," on your children? Resorts do that to them you know?


 
Uppity wealthy folks...

----------


## peterpan

don't underestimate Tassie, its beautiful and the food is great, its OZ combined with SI NZ.

----------


## ltnt

^ Nothing of the sort thaimeme.  Just a symbol of being among those "entitled," elements in society....bad training for young minds.  

Personally my child enjoyed the resort lifestyle his mother insisted upon...bad decision for the lad...told ya so's didn't work.  Insisted on room service up to the end...funny looking back at it all.

I suppose if born a "Gates or a Buffet," the air you breath would be considerably cleaner?  Buffet says he should be required to pay more taxes, but he doesn't volunteer any extra payments...most of his money is off-shore as is Gates and both protected by foundations for what else...foreign citizens, zip, nada, 0, for American citizens in need...nice huh?  Yup, entitled monarchs all...

----------


## Boon Mee

> don't underestimate Tassie, its beautiful and the food is great, its OZ combined with SI NZ.


What's 'SI'?

----------


## panama hat

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> 
> don't underestimate Tassie, its beautiful and the food is great, its OZ combined with SI NZ.
> 
> 
> What's 'SI'?


South Island, i.e. Christchurch, Dunedin . . . Franz Joseph Glacier etc...   Beautiful




> ^Are you concerned about the "silver spoon effect," on your children? Resorts do that to them you know?


Nope - we balance it nicely.  As I mentioned, Christmas was spent dirty, sweaty and cold on Mount Kinabalu . . .  Camping in the National Park etc . . . not to worry, they are balanced.  (We even let our nanny go . . .  :Smile:  )
My parents treated us he same way.  Father was a dip, so we could have been spoiled but we certainly weren't.



> Rocker is simply trying to keep up with Landreth - heh...


No way, not possible, to keep up with 'The Man'!!   :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Seychelles. Mauritius (NOT Mauritania).

I went to both when I lived in India as they were close. Spent two weeks in each. Both great. Only bummer was I wanted to go marlin fishing off of Mauritius, where they had recently landed a world record black marlin, but the sea was too rough the entire time we were there. Of course the day we left the ocean was flat as a mill pond...Oh well.

----------


## palexxxx

^  Have you been marlin fishing elsewhere?

----------


## Exit Strategy

Thanks Ocker, nice, but more is always better :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^  Have you been marlin fishing elsewhere?


I did some Tuna fishing from an oil platform off _Mauritania_ one time.  :Very Happy:

----------


## panama hat

> Thanks Ocker, nice, but more is always better


I'm in Singapore now, so will put up some pics of my old 'hood' when I return home

----------


## ltnt

> I did some Tuna fishing from an oil platform off Mauritania one time.


How did the tuna know you were fishing for them?  Schooling around the Rig no doubt?

All my tuna fishing was done in a Tijuana whore house....

----------


## Norton

Every year during my tenure in KL went fishing to the Maldives with half dozen Malaysian friends. Great place. Best go now before the country sinks below the deep blue.

Iran one of my favs. Must get back there before I kick the bucket.

----------


## Norton

> My wife booked us into a very nice resort in Ubud


Opps. Just saw this. Enjoy.  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> ^  Have you been marlin fishing elsewhere?


Off Antigua. Major fail.

----------


## rickschoppers

Gave Ocker a few reds when he was stalking me. :Smile: 

I wondered why he was not chasing me anymore. Glad to see you are out of jail Ocker.

----------


## panama hat

> Gave Ocker a few reds when he was stalking me.


Did you?  Hmm, probably deserved them.  :Smile: 




> I wondered why he was not chasing me anymore. Glad to see you are out of jail Ocker.


Was never chasing you, Rick, just thought some of your posts were utter crap and responded . . . nothing personal! 

Cheers!   Jail lasted one week, worked out well with . . . real work.

----------


## rickschoppers

Heh, likewise Ocker. Haven't had the pleasure of being put in jail yet, but probably came close a few times.

----------


## ltnt

^You need to work harder at insults Rick... :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> I did some Tuna fishing from an oil platform off Mauritania one time.
> 
> 
> How did the tuna know you were fishing for them?  Schooling around the Rig no doubt?
> 
> All my tuna fishing was done in a Tijuana whore house....


My tuna tasted better, we're sure!  :Very Happy:

----------


## rickschoppers

Itnt, just trying to soft sale a bit. You are much better at stinging than I.

----------


## ltnt

> My tuna tasted better, we're sure!


Mine were low fat no mercury content...taste, not so swell as you can testify.




> just trying to soft sale a bit


Whats the point Rick, say it like it is.  You are to old now to actually give a shit who you offend or am I missing my guess?  I know I don't care for sure... :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

You are right Itnt, I shall work on telling it like it is. Too many years working in management has brainwashed me to sugar coat, I guess.

----------


## ltnt

> I shall work on telling it like it is.


I'm looking forward to your reincarnation Rick...next time you see one of those dogs take a dump in the middle of a thread call it what it is "shit!"  Its not a Tootsie Roll, as you were taught in management class.

Be sure to wear your very best armor for the massive personal attacks that will follow.

----------


## rickschoppers

Yes BM, that part of the brainwashing that I never really agreed with, but was forced to follow. If I wanted something done, I would rather do it myself without interence from someone who does not know shit about the subject. I used to chuckle when someone tried to talk about running a pharmacy department when they had no clue of the laws and regs.

But I digress. Wished I had seen those threads and probably would have been in the thick of it.

----------


## rickschoppers

Itnt, I have learned a bit about personal attacks while being on TD. In the old days, I would just kick the  shit out of someone, but now that I am an older bull, I just walk down the hill and stare them in the eye. :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

^Old bull vs young bull theory is a management lie... or for lack of another word, bullshit!  Next avoidance trick Rick?

----------


## rickschoppers

> ^Old bull vs young bull theory is a management lie... or for lack of another word, bullshit!  Next avoidance trick Rick?


More of a reference about the joke of an old bull and his son sitting on a hill looking down at a herd of heffers. Do you know it?

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> 
> ^Old bull vs young bull theory is a management lie... or for lack of another word, bullshit!  Next avoidance trick Rick?
> 
> 
> More of a reference about the joke of an old bull and his son sitting on a hill looking down at a herd of heffers. Do you know it?


The Post Turtle analogy fits many threads aboard here too.  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

JeeezzzzRick that one's older than both you and me....FFS get some new material man....no wonder all those management seminars took on you?

----------


## palexxxx

> Originally Posted by palexxxx
> 
> 
> ^  Have you been marlin fishing elsewhere?
> 
> 
> Off Antigua. Major fail.



I tried it off Bermagui,  Australia.  Also not too successful.  But,  I will try it again sometime soon.  Maybe Cairns.

----------


## rickschoppers

If you want to catch marlin or sailfish, go down to the tip of Baja California during the winter months. They are thick as carp that time of year.

Oh, this is a Vietnam picture thread, sorry Ocker.

----------

